# 5 gallon wide mouth jar



## Glasslover88 (Nov 18, 2020)

5 gallon jar made by the owens  illinois glass company can anybody tell me what's it's worth please


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 18, 2020)

What you pictured is not a Lightning jar...with respect to value, I think pretty minimal honestly.  I had one I filled with seashells and it looks pretty cool so maybe you can find someone who wants to do something like that.  The C-28 "Lightning" mold you have pictured on the computer screen is a 1/2 gallon Lightning closure jar, not a 5 gallon screwtop jar like photographed.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 18, 2020)

Here are lightning jars. Putnam.

ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Glasslover88 (Nov 18, 2020)

nhpharm said:


> What you pictured is not a Lightning jar...with respect to value, I think pretty minimal honestly.  I had one I filled with seashells and it looks pretty cool so maybe you can find someone who wants to do something like that.  The C-28 "Lightning" mold you have pictured on the computer screen is a 1/2 gallon Lightning closure jar, not a 5 gallon screwtop jar like photographed.


Hey thanks I'm pretty new at this and looking them up isint easy I have been  been looking and thought I finnaly found it but you are right it does have a screw top I wish I could find out what it was I think it was a packer jar maybe like this one


ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Here are lightning jars. Putnam.
> View attachment 214546
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Ok that's pretty awesome they look good I would love to find one with the lid still Attached how rare are they seem rare


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 19, 2020)

Lightning jars are very common.  You should be able to find one cheap in any antique store around you.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 19, 2020)

Glasslover88 said:


> Hey thanks I'm pretty new at this and looking them up isint easy I have been  been looking and thought I finnaly found it but you are right it does have a screw top I wish I could find out what it was I think it was a packer jar maybe like this one
> 
> Ok that's pretty awesome they look good I would love to find one with the lid still Attached how rare are they seem rare


These lightning jar are for sale if you wish to cut to the chase... and not look for one.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

